
Develop Android Apps in Swift - NiltiakSivad
https://scade.readme.io/docs/how-scade-works
======
NiltiakSivad
Has anyone heard about Scade or built anything with it? I am not a developer
or in any way affiliated with the project. It looks a little premature, as it
is still in beta and not officially released.

I found this project particularly interesting, especially given the recent
news of Google Fuchsia and Swift.

I recently got into building native iOS applications, but this has me really
curious about the differences between Scade and React Native (which I also
haven't used before).

